# Proper oil viscosity for DET?



## Guest (Jul 17, 2002)

I have had the motor running for about 2 weeks now and I have used 5w-30 Castrol GTX dino oil (changed at 500miles). I live in illinois and it's been around 80-90* outside. I plan on running this motor in the winter, but I'm wondering what I should be using right now. I replaced all of the bearings/seals and don't want to cause any problems in the future. My oil gauge is reading 17psi at hot idle, and around 45-47 psi at hot cruise above 3500rpms. It doesn't go above 50psi when hot, no matter what the rpm. So should I just stick with 5w-30 or go with something thicker? The car does not overheat at all.

Car has 3in exhaust, stock boost, and stock interheater (fmic coming soon).


----------

